# Tips for Finding Balance Between Career and Children



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The modern parent wants to have it all – a healthy career and a thriving family. Unfortunately, the paths to success for those two things don’t always run parallel. There will be times in your life when you have to choose what you want to prioritize and that isn’t an easy decision to make. But is it possible to find balance between career and family? It might take some extra work but yes, it is possible – keep reading to learn how. 

*Be Honest with Yourself and Others*

If you’re going to keep working while raising children, you need to be honest with yourself, your partner, and your boss. You need to acknowledge that you can’t be in two places at once and that sometimes you’ll make mistakes. At the very beginning you need to come to terms with the fact that you are human – you aren’t perfect and you can’t do everything yourself. The sooner you realize this and start letting other people help you, the better off you are going to be. 

*Set Limits and Stick to Them*

Working full-time (or even part-time) while raising a family is going to eat up every minute of your time – if you let it. The best thing you can do for yourself is to draw a clear line between work time and family time. You have set hours during which you are at your job and you need to maintain distance when you are at home. If that means turning off your cell phone or buying a separate phone for work and personal use, do it. You need to be focused on work when you are at work and present with your family when you are at home. If you walk the line between the two, you’ll never be satisfied.

*Be a Partner to Your Partner*

Even if your partner does not work, or only works full time, you need to recognize that the two of you are in an equal partnership when it comes to raising your children. Sometimes that might mean asking for help and letting your partner shoulder a little bit of extra weight when something comes up at work. But it will also mean taking on some extra responsibility yourself from time to time to ensure that your partner is able to do the things that keep them fulfilled. 

*Be Adaptable and Ready for Change*

The only thing that is certain in life is its uncertainty. One thing you will learn when you have children is that they are going to be constantly changing and that is something you’ll need to deal with as a parent. As your child grows, his or her needs will change and you may need to make adjustments to handle those changes. This is when it is important to have your partner and your boss on board so you have the freedom to make the necessary adaptations.
Being a parent is never easy, especially if you are going to work while you do it. But there is no reason you can’t have a completely fulfilling and successful career without sacrificing the health of your family. It may take some extra time and effort, but it is well worth it.

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

